# aren't you a little old for that?



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

a coupla weeks ago i was at the local DJs with a friend.
overshot a double, went otb and tore my elbow up pretty good.. whatever, sh!t happens.

two weeks later it's all healing up nicely, just a nasty scab left.

i'm at work today, and one of my co-workers notices the scab and goes.. ey, aren't you a little old to be sporting that, i remember being like 11 and walking around with scrapes and scabs.

i'm 27... wtf

discuss.


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

*next time...*

next time you should look at the person kinda intense-like, and quietly say some quote from Fight Club, but not the rule one (the first rule...), you should pick some freaky one.

i get the same crap. but i'm in my 30's. funny thing is, i'm one of the oldest guys at my place of work, so i get people who are over a half-decade younger saying that to me.

enjoy it - its all just jealousy!


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

I suppose you could ask him if he's a little young to be sporting that attitude, beer belly, or other sign of a less active lifestyle.


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

I got a cut on my forehead while trying to prove my stupidness......

Well my wife's boss/friend said I need to grow up and stop riding bikes. 

I'm 35......wtf


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

coldsteele said:


> Well my wife's boss/friend said I need to grow up and stop riding bikes.


now that really pisses me off man.

i was up in Mammoth with my crew a week ago, enjoying some much needed lift-assisted gnar. Well, my trip happened to come up in a conversation my wife was having with her mother, and was quickly followed by a judgemental "He's not getting any younger you know!"

one word - weaksauce


----------



## mtbSmith (Jul 17, 2006)

Blender, just say, "Oh yea, well neither are you thank goodness".
Oh wait, that's exactly what you shouldn't say. My bad.

I get the occasional strange look when I tell people that I just bought a mountain bike. It usually comes from people who don't have any hobbies that I know of; at least any active hobbies. I'm 26 by the way, still young these days if you ask me.


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

haha greatest comment "little young to be sporting that ...., beer belly" Id push his more then likely gut and tell him to giggle cause hes becoming what he eats.

Riding a bike as a sport is a lot different then riding a bike around the block as a kid. So would he say anything if you got a scrape from skiing or snowboarding? Thats the gayest attitude ive ever heard of.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Iam only 15 but I think that its stupied how people think that you can be to old to ride a bike biking is for all ages I see more adults out riding then I do kids.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

*Query: ey, aren't you a little old to be sporting that, i remember being like 11 and walking around with scrapes and scabs.*

Response: Yeah, I know. Isn't it great? Look what else I got.....

At 41. I wear my biff marks with pride. Folks at work ask how was my weekend, and I say "Great, look what I got." (Unless its something like this weekend where I did a full up-and-over-endo into a rock garden. I got some scrapes and a nice contusion (aka bruise) mid-thigh. I'll just leave that to co-workers' imagination.)

It was a cool endo (by my feeble XC standards). I was going through a series of rock drops. I was looking to the next drop ahead of me instead of the one right in front of me. Whomp! and I'm tumbling along unencumbered by my bike. Nothing hurt. That was fun.

The other sure fire way to shock co-workers is tell them what you paid for your bike, or what you would have to pay for the bike you really want.

.


----------



## drapeado (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, why don`t you loose 10 minutes of your life trying to explain him, that mtb has nothing to do with childhood. Ask him about his own hobby, and then you can tell him about all the great things mtb has to offer, such as free air exercise (nº 1 execuse to my wife), lots of adrenalin, good laughts with your riding buddies, always trying to have fun, and of course don`t forget the beers. If all of this doesn`t impress him start talking about speeds, jumps and drops. The scars are just part of it. Who knows, maybe he`ll give it a try riding with you one day. I`m 30 now i have a 3 years old son and sometimes i get the same comments specially from family members.I couldn`t care less. Have fun, no worries.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Too funny. I'm 41 and tore a nice hole in my elbow and a few bonus scrapes. At work they just roll their eyes. "Crash on your bike again?" They've given up and dont' get it. The primary recreation activities in this office are golf or fantasy football.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

now that i'm almost 32, i start getting touchy about doing things that are "age appropriate."

how about this response: "when was the last time you rode a bike?" sometimes when people are ignorant, its best to ask questions that allow them to ramble on and on to prove how dumb they are. personally, i hope to play in the dirt/mud/snow until i'm 90 and can't imagine living any other way.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

I get that stuff all the time. I almost always have scabs on my legs. I'll be 49 next month.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Just, Do It..*

Ha! I ride ..... I bleed.

I get some funny looks from people, it doesn't worry me at all.

Often I return from rides bleeding from several places, i'm used to it, but it seems to worry everyone else...lol.

I had a lady say to me last week after I flew down a rocky rooty hill on my HT, "You're Crazy! "

Maybe I am, but at my age, you don't have too much time left to enjoy your life .... so I live it to the fullest....every day ! !

R.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Hell, I was getting that when I was 19 riding a BMX between classes. "Isn't that bike too small for you?" "Aren't you too old for that bike?" 

In the two years I owned it, two people stopped me to tell me how cool it was that I owned a PK Ripper, the bike of their dreams. 

The behavior of 99.9% of adults I meet is childish, too childish for my tastes. Smeg heads have no right to tell me I'm too old to ride a bike. Just wait until someone with an SUV (especially a Hummer) askes you that question, then reply, "Aren't YOU too old to be playing with Tonka trucks?"


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

I'm 53 and although I don't draw blood as often as I did in my 40's, I still amaze and concern my friends and co workers with pix of my bike and backcounty ski (mis) adventures. I'll never be too old... MUAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

LCdaveH said:


> The other sure fire way to shock co-workers is tell them what you paid for your bike, or what you would have to pay for the bike you really want.


christ.. don't even get me started on that one. you should have seen the look on their faces when my buddy built up his Turner.

"How much did that cost?!?! :eekster: Are you fockin kidding me?"

That reaction quickly dampens down after they take a quick spin around the block on a $3,500+ bike, and realize that powerful hydraulic disc brakes, high quality drivetrain and suspension are things that you just can't get at Wal-Mart prices.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

blender said:


> a coupla weeks ago i was at the local DJs with a friend.
> overshot a double, went otb and tore my elbow up pretty good.. whatever, sh!t happens.
> 
> two weeks later it's all healing up nicely, just a nasty scab left.
> ...


Funny! Blender sorry to hear abut the fall - but part of the game as you indicated. Im 42and love to shred trails, Dj, Dh, Xc whatever! I used to show at work every monday sporting a new scar/scab mots of the time Both - I wear them as if they were a badge of honor! Never to old to PLAY in the dirt

It sure is wonderful to be so passionate about a lifestyle


----------



## Flexon Phil (Aug 28, 2006)

43 and loving it. Rode with some 20-something shop rats last weekend and did a couple of good endos. Skiing is still the first love, bumps, trees and cornices rule.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Guyechka said:


> "Aren't YOU too old to be playing with Tonka trucks?"


I like that one.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Endo'd a month ago on the trail. I'm 48 and happily enjoying my _first_ childhood (I took myself far too seriously as a kid).

Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional.


----------



## TheBrain (Sep 26, 2005)

I regularly show up at work with new cuts and bruises but I haven't got any negative comments yet. Just laughs from my coworkers.  I'm 29 but I look several years younger so maybe that's why.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

chucko58 said:


> (I took myself far too seriously as a kid).
> Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional.


AMEN brotha:yesnod: I could not agree more


----------



## hoga98 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hah, my office is finally used to it. The cuts, scrapes, etc and the cost of bikes don't phase 'em anymore. I have one client who's in his early 60's. He rides, snowboards and talks about girls all the time. Age means nothing.


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm 39 and I guess I'm fortunate to be in a workplace with co-workers who have active lifestyles. Showing each other's scabs are sort of the norm where guys play Rugby, Flag football and compete in Jungle Adventure races over the weekend and sharing stories of how we got them.

So coming in to work Monday morning, limping or sporting a new scab are not frowned on... What's surprising are the reactions I get from members of the gym I go, when they see me sporting a scab. Especially the looks I get from middle age men/women sporting the latest neon shoes/apparel to get attention in the gym. I don't know about you guys, but chicks dig scars!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I get that from my neighbors all the time, Im only 22 but live in a neighborhood with alot of older people. I will ride my bike down the street to a short section of trail to test out parts that I just installed or if Im bored just to kill some time. Ive been stopped prolly 2-3 times this year and asked by Q-tips arent I a little too old to be riding my bike through the neighborhood?


----------



## chefmik (Jul 10, 2006)

45 and love it!! Get a new scab every week! There are guys that ride the system in their 50's and kick ass.


----------



## f. carnivore (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm starting to feel my age too. The upside though is that I can actually afford to buy stuff that I want. I see older dudes passing me on the climbs no problem. Good for them! It's nice to enjoy life in good health--doesn't matter what age you are.


----------



## trailgrinder (Aug 8, 2006)

At 49 I walked into school one morning sporting five stitches in my forehead from a tree branch that ripped the front off my helmet. At fifty I'm the only one in the school healthy enough to run six miles with the cross country team. They can tell me to grow up all they want, but they'll need to catch up with me if they want me to hear them.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

If I'm not busy living, then I'm already dying.

Broke my colar bone for the first time last year, and got some stares from around the office. I'm back riding, and have gotten that _other_ look a few times this year when I've gotten a few scrapes.

And now it's time to think about the longer travel bike, and a bit more armor... 

And I'm not even 35 yet.

JmZ


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!

27! I got concert t-shirts older than you. I have scabs somewhere on my person, more than 50% of my life. Too old. Not until I am physically unable.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm 42 and most/all of my male friends ski and snowboard and use chainsaws. Me too. Injuries are not uncommon although much less than you'd expect.

This weekend my 7 year old and I started building a bunch of rollers, dirt jumps and log rides in the woods using the tractor and chainsaw, then we sessioned them. 7yr old was thrilled to get his first air and clean the log. Many spills. Mucho fun. We arrived back filthy and covered in mud and insect bites. I guess my family are used to this as there were no raised eyebrows.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*hahaha*



Anonymous said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> 27! I got concert t-shirts older than you. I have scabs somewhere on my person, more than 50% of my life. Too old. Not until I am physically unable.


I still have an old Poison concert shirt from the eighties when they toured with David Lee Roth when he went solo lol now thats old lol.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> 27! I got concert t-shirts older than you. I have scabs somewhere on my person, more than 50% of my life. Too old. Not until I am physically unable.


never said i was too old.. not by a long shot pal :thumbsup:

i just get bummed out by other people's ignorant comments concerning what i should and shoulnd't be doing at my age. Pisses me off, but kinda makes me feel a little stupid at the same time.. I already feel a bit dorky, practicing wheelies in my parking lot... these comments are just further insult to injury.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

chucko58 said:


> Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional.


Couldn't have summed it up better myself. I might have to steal that as my signature.

My family and some of my friends think I'm crazy, but this is the only life I have and I'm sure as hell not gonna waste it watching football every day on the TV.

EBX


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> this is the only life I have and I'm sure as hell not gonna waste it watching football every day on the TV.
> EBX


well said


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

LOL, try being a 45 year old female sporting mtb bruises and scrapes.:thumbsup:


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Grow Up? Never !*

Your co-workers will eventually get used to it. Mine have. At first most of them thought I couldn't ride. All I had to do was show them a couple videos of my Son and I on the trails we love so much. Then they understand why so many scrapes, scabs, bruises, etc. Most of them just say that's awesome. Especially when I show them the awesome pictures we take out in the middle of no where.

Three weeks ago stood my bike up on a very steep climb and when getting off it in a hurry stepped on a small log, sprained my ankle, lost my balance and fell backward into a tree bruising my tail bone. Finish that painfull but great ride and limped around for about a week. Took pain killer the next weekend and was back out there. This time I pushed my limit a bit much (must have been the pain killer) , crashed hard and broke one rib and brused a couple others. :madman:

It's been two weeks since that crash and I can't stand it any more. I plan on riding this week no matter what. Eat the pain killer and go for it. My Passion is INTENSE ! 
Been riding for 11 years now and at age *51* I'm having a greatest time of my life.

Ride hard life is short !


----------



## popnfresh (Sep 17, 2006)

LCdaveH said:


> *
> It was a cool endo (by my feeble XC standards). I was going through a series of rock drops. I was looking to the next drop ahead of me instead of the one right in front of me. Whomp! and I'm tumbling along unencumbered by my bike. Nothing hurt. That was fun.
> 
> .*


*
Arent you that guy in the photo caption contest's latest Pic?*


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*My Dad is 79.*

My Dad is 79, moved to Colorado for the skiing a few years ago and started mt biking in Summers. Just last year he told me he can't do the single track anymore.ha ha. Him and his buddies took a lift serve trip with the intention of riding a fire road down the mt. they couldn't resist the single track though. After half a mile they decided it was too rough! These guys are all retired, riding and having a blast.

I'm in my forties and bought a giant stp this Spring. 

Life is such a blast!


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

war wounds are ment to be displayed with pride, age doesn't matter as long as we're having fun in life.


----------



## bergziege (Nov 29, 2005)

One of the beauties of age is that hopefully you can afford more bike!  

Girls must be exempt from this kind of criticism. I never get crap from people for riding. :skep:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

keep doing what you love....here is me at 42


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Did this last year*

Doing a four foot drop . Otb and landed on a rock with my thigh. Looked much worse than it was. They drained a large ammount of blood from it. Nearly had to be med- evaced from Pedros for another mishap. Always sporting scabs of some kind even though I wear some body armour. I'll be 62 in February. Wife accepts it. Children dont. Son says I should Quit. Last time I had him out on the trails I whupped him till he dropped. I do Bootleg couple of times a year, maybe Whistler this year. Figure I got another ten years before I got to slow down, then again maybe never. jim


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm always being told I'll have arthritis so bad because of my riding when I'm older by the old ladies at work. I shoot back, "Do you have arthritis? Why? At least I'll know."


----------



## Rm80Co (Apr 4, 2006)

bstyle74 said:


> ...
> 
> personally, i hope to play in the dirt/mud/snow until i'm 90 and can't imagine living any other way.


:thumbsup:

I'm 53. if I had a motto, the quote above would be it. except I'm shooting for 10 or 20 years more than that.



wickerman1 said:


> I still have an old Poison concert shirt from the eighties when they toured with David Lee Roth when he went solo lol now thats old lol.


Wasn't that one of those 1980's hair bands? I was mid 30's, being a ski bum for the second time in my life then (in the third time of my life last 4 years).

One of the good parts of living in Colorado is, everybody is living their outdoor fantasy, too!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

bergziege said:


> One of the beauties of age is that hopefully you can afford more bike!
> 
> Girls must be exempt from this kind of criticism. I never get crap from people for riding. :skep:


Actually, my experience is that we aren't exempt. It may not be so much about age, but I have many times been asked something like this by female clients: "Wow, that's a pretty big scab. Aren't you afraid that will scar?"

*sigh* Right. And I don't wear makeup. Or perfume.

Just another mindset that seems so very odd to people who have a passion for the dirt!!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I'm 57 & its expected of me.....*

In my office most people I know are waiting on Monday for whatever tales I have to tell.

So far this summer its been the usual mountain bike cuts and scraps, the time I caught a small shark in my hands while surfing (a true story) or how I got my arsh handed to me this weekend in some hurricane surf.

No one expects me to stay home and watch TV. In the winter there are plenty of skiing stories. You have to cultivate your audience.

Sad is the person with no expectations of anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

blender said:


> i'm at work today, and one of my co-workers notices the scab and goes.. ey, aren't you a little old to be sporting that, i remember being like 11 and walking around with scrapes and scabs.


let me guess... he still lives with his parents and collects comic books.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

outdoornut said:


> Your co-workers will eventually get used to it. Mine have.


Exactly. I share pictures of my rides after a good weekend and they understand that this is my hobby. Another one of my (older) coworkers rides Harleys. Two of them are into golf, etc etc etc..

I'm not understanding the reply to tell them how much you spent on your bike though I've got one coworker who brought an old POS bike to me to help fix up, which I did. Now she is having fun on a bike and it didn't cost her a second mortgage. For me it is about everthing OTHER than how much the bike costs. It's more about going out, letting go for a few hours and being stupid with a couple of good friends, and then when it's all over those friends (who were just joking about farts, doobies and hot teenage chicks) go back to their lives of being husbands, wives, parents, doctors, lawyers, factory workers or whatever. But for that time on the bike, we just share the common passion of riding, irregarless of bike price, skill level, or other stuff.

Sorry to rant on that, but I think I'd rather spend time working with the person at work who just doesn't get it. Maybe I'll take them out for a ride on the old huffy...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I'm 39*

and people see all of the battle scars on my shins and just kringe. I wear them as a badge of honor. Most I don't even remember how they happened.


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm 43. With people at work the biggest activity is drinking and smoking. Not one gets any cardio exercise. I donot associate with people from workbecause they are all to a man/woman couch potatoes. The unfair thing is I am the one who had the heart attack.


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

A good friend of mine is 83. Artificial hip, two cyborg knees and he still rides 8-9 miles every single day (easy ST and fire roads, but still riding). He also skis every day of the season.

I want to be that guy when I grow up. Only 48 more years to go.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Growing Old is compulsory...

Growing up is optional


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

RomSpaceKnight said:


> I'm 43. With people at work the biggest activity is drinking and smoking. Not one gets any cardio exercise. I donot associate with people from workbecause they are all to a man/woman couch potatoes. The unfair thing is I am the one who had the heart attack.


You know whats sad most people my age(22) entires life is drinking and smoking......I have been getting looks from people while out with the constant scrapes, and scabs on my arms since i started. **** them and there boring lifes its not for me. As someone said if aint living I am dieing.

Id much rather wake up early and go pull of a 20 miler(or the winter go ski powder) than party all night.

the other thing I find funny is that everyone I ride with is older than me, you old guys rocks and Iam glad they are willing to show me around:thumbsup: . Keep getting those scars and looks to pass it on the next generation.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm 42 and just rode the Bow 80 a couple of weeks ago. I was talking about it to a local and I mentioned that I rode for 7.5 hours and my HR average was 151. He asked what his would be. I laughed and said he'd be crying for his momma before he got to the first feed zone and he couldn't finish a tough race like that without some serious training. People can't relate to athletic endeavors unless they are athletes too.


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

formica said:


> LOL, try being a 45 year old female sporting mtb bruises and scrapes.:thumbsup:


I am about to be a 35 year old female and if anything I am getting into DH riding more and more each year. I love that I still have the courage to do something new and something that sometimes scares me...allot!!! But I don't look my age and I think scaring your self once in a while keeps you young... LOL so I am going to keep on having fun and living my life....to old my a**. And when you older you can afford all the nice toys.What's more fun then that?K


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

when i go out and spend money on my bike stuff people at work allways say that was childish


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Ug computer games, what a waste of skin.

Four 45 plus riders, one off a seven foot drop in a skate park, one OTB at 35 kph, two still here. The seven foot dropper "two fingers" will be back in another week. OTB just ready to go.

I am the oldest with no injuries?? Sorry for the rant.

I brag about not getting hurt, Use the Four B's, no blood, no bruises, no busted bikes.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

What's to discuss you're almost a newborn.

53


----------



## Jam esp (Jul 26, 2006)

whataboutben said:


> Growing Old is compulsory...


Would that it were...


----------



## cgee (Sep 1, 2006)

I wouldn't even respond to comments about age and bikes. Pearls before swine.


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

So I do a couple of centuries now and then to keep my body in shape for mountain bikingl. Anyway, after one last year at 41 years of age my Mom asks in a phone call a few days later: "How long are you going to continue doing the biking thing?" 

Um, until I die. :thumbsup: 

Geez!


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

I ride with a guy in his late 40's, this guy shreds on FR and DJ's. I don't think anyone is ever to old to do anything...follow your passion...it will keep you young at heart.


----------



## Root Rat (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm 38 almost 39. I live to ride. But being a dentist I guess I catch a little more flack than most. People think I should be locked away in a vault or something after work so I don't hurt my hands. I ride after work sometimes and so you should see the looks Doc gets when he is sporting those baggy shorts with those bony knees.

Funny thing is in I have been hurt more doing stupid stuff, like slaming my finger in a car door, than I ever have biking. 

I get a kick out of jumping and bunny hopping. Riding takes my mind off of the worries and stress of everday life. If God forbid I loose a leg I would learn how to use a 3 wheel handicap bike and keep on truckin!


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm 40 and I plan to ride for as long as I can throw my leg over my bike. DO NOT let anyone's comments or a few ache's and pains slow your riding down. Also, stay away from negative people. They will suck the life out of you.


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm 53
Monday rode my road bike 72 mile in northen New Hampshire. 3 mountain pass's
Tuesday 20 miles in Kingdom Trails VT
Wednesday 23 mile Kingdon Trails VT.
Thursday acting my age,
No wait, Thursday is the night ride in Big River RI
I know, I'll act my age when I'm pushing up flowers with a hard on....that is if they bury me shallow.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

Just turned 36 and did Mammoth three weeks ago. I've sported a broken leg, broken wrist (from MC accident), torn MCL, sprained everything and numerous cuts and bruises for the last 13 years at work. I was a spring chicken when I started and I got the head-shakes from folks then....now everyone accepts it as standard for me. I work with mostly women and I kinda think they like that, even if it's only secretly (or only in my own mind). 

The guys are either golfers or ride hardley ablesons. Those that aren't, sneak in to talk about the lastest sportbikes and share stories about scary moments. Recently, I took one of the younger Sheriff's I know out for an MTB ride on one of our standard trails....he was shocked and awed. He did say that he never knew what "real" mountainbiking was about. Now, he's hitting me up for tire choice and bike maintenence advice (and we're going to hacksaw down his seatpost soon).

One bonus was that I got to blame a black-eye I received in a brawl to bike accident....and people bought it!! It's not easy being cheezy!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*I'm only 51 1/2*

If I'm not Rockclimbing, I'm Mtn biking, that is if I'm not on a 2 week backpacking trip, otherwise I'm off on a scuba diving trip.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be 48 next week. I'm just getting started in mountain biking and trail running. I used to run a little bit but could never crack the 3-4 mile barrier. I was mentally weak. Today I ran 4.5. My goal is to do at least a 15k and maybe a 50k. Who knows? 

Today I crashed several times on the bike because I'm new to clipless. Oh well, nothing broken other than my pride. It'll be better tomorrow.

I do know that for the past 10 years, I've been spending my leisure hours in front of this computer on aviation message boards. I picked up 20 pounds and my blood pressure was through the roof.

NO F***ING MORE!

Now, when I start reading the MTB or running boards, I get the itch and I'm out the door.

Plus, I can have a couple of Sierra Nevadas and not feel guilty...  AND, I've not met anyone in MTB'ing or trail running who wasn't nice. I know way too many pricks in aviation.  TC


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

scapes and cuts and bruises.. my fellow teachers think I am an idiot, my students think I am cool


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I am going to be 41 in no time at all and am recovering from a combination of serious elbow rash, a screwed up knee, and bruises that only my wife can see.

I also know that the distance from below my knee to the top of my foot is 13 chain teeth, know where the scars on my elbow came from, and 

The folks I work with (at two jobs) are generally pretty cool about my cycling fetish and I've made a few converts but there were a few that suggested that I give up riding after this last crash.

Yuh huh... I'll do that just as soon as they stop driving massive pickups as single person commuters, stop using the drive through (they could at least park and walk), and stop complaining about how they have to get in shape.

I just got back from a 12 mile spin on the new SS and have to say it was pretty freaking wonderful to hit the trails for the first time in a month and be able to hit some of the short climbs with most of my usual wanton abandon. 

It's like having a Bowflex with wheels.

It feels like I've been taking it easy (cause I have had to) so expect that the legs will be a little sore tomorrow but it will be a good kind of soreness to have.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah, that is STUPID!!!! i would have lauged at them and said "i don't FEEL old. come ride with me and see who is old and outta shape!"

yeah, i remember in my BMX days long long ago my dad was, well i'm not sure how old, but prolly 30ish and we were riding at Franke Park in Ft. Wayne indiana and my dad was having a jump contest with some teens and they were clownin on him, but then gave him mad props for being twice their age and throwing it down harder and further then them. he was the only one who could turn the double doulbe into a quad out of them... took so mad tweaking of the bike to get it over though lol oh yeah, then after a few times doing it... he fell and broke his collar bone and my mom started being the one saying the old comments lol

i've done road rides with 60 year old guys who were leading the pack.... you can never be too old!!!! my grandpa 4 years ago jumped my cr80r, my bike at the time, over a double i made at our farm lol! it was funny... cause he looped it the first time and got up and tried it again and made it. plus, at 60some years old he is still building and racing drag bikes


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*What a cool thread...*

Nobody harshing on each other. It's us against them.

To all those who don't understand I say, "If you don't try it, you won't know. Until then, let me be."

For me and those with whom I ride, it's not a hobby, a fad, or a passing phase. It's a lifestyle.

To borrow and tweak a motto from the NRA. I'll give up riding when they pry my cold dead fingers from the handlebars.

This was posted on the Team Wrong Way Yahoo! board the other day. I think it applies here quite well:

"Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming... 'WOW! What a Ride!' " -H.S. Thompson

Tim


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> scapes and cuts and bruises.. my fellow teachers think I am an idiot, my students think I am cool


Your students KNOW you're cool.

Tim


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

blender said:


> i remember being like 11 and walking around with scrapes and scabs.
> discuss.


response?

"yeah, well your mom thinks they're sexy" and then laugh really loudly and inappropriately.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

formica said:


> LOL, try being a 45 year old female sporting mtb bruises and scrapes.


I'm there with ya girl, minus five years. Try explaining the great fun you had obtaining those bruises and scrapes to coworkers whose most rigorous activities are golfing or shopping.


----------



## Gez & VPfree (Apr 9, 2005)

I started to ride on & off in 95, got serious about XC in 2000 . 3yrs ago, went to the darkside, freeriding & downhilling:eekster: broke my wrist:madman: This year I started racing DH , my wife ( :madmax: ). I qualified for Sonoma but a week before the race I separted my shoulder off a ladder drop, my wife & family:madmax: :eekster: :skep: :nono: They all say I'm to old, I"m having to much fun.Plan on racing next year too. See you at the races:thumbsup: By the way I"m 57


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I want this as my sig and it is worth repeating...

"Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming... 'WOW! What a Ride!' " -H.S. Thompson


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Live to work
or
Work to live???


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

What really pisses me off is when I go trick or treating on holloween and get told I'm to old. Free candy is free candy.

Luckily I work with one of my best friends/riding buddies, so I don't get any crap from work, it's the rest of the people who give me crap, but it just lets me know I'm going in the right direction. Plus my wife knows how truely unpleasant I get if I don't blow off some steam skiing/riding/skateboarding/surfing/chopping wood/hammering nails into batteries/etc.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

dwnhlldav said:


> hammering nails into batteries.


now thats a sport I haven't taken up yet ....must try it. any shrapnel wounds or chunks of flesh missing from it?


----------



## angryswede (Jun 27, 2006)

31 hear, 32 in a couple weeks. The past 15 or so years, I've watched friends who I always did my sports with drop off and quit doing it. I was never the best at any of them, but of all my original friends, I'm the only one that still does it.

It's just the way it goes. People that don't do stuff just don't understand, people that like to do stuff couldn't imagine life without it. I often wonder how much easier it would be if I didn't enjoy bikes, mx, snowboarding and just watched football and drank beer but life sure would suck.

I broke my thumb riding MX a few years ago. My GF's mom said "well, you're going to quit riding those things then, right?" and my GF got super mad at her asking why I would do that since I obviously love it. It was great. Some people just don't get it, what's funny is my grandparents are the ones in my life that are most excited about my snowboarding, mx, etc. They watch the x-games and olympics and say how neat it all looks.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*To date the best one was..*

i was waiting at the top of a climb for other riders in our group when a bud comes up and as hes passing me asks "so whats wrong man you shlt your pants or something?"

I reply no i was waiting for you...


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

LCdaveH said:


> The other sure fire way to shock co-workers is tell them what you paid for your bike, or what you would have to pay for the bike you really want..


Whenever a non-bike person asks, I reply: "it's in the price range of--if you have to ask, you don't want to know." Most quit asking. If they press on, and ask something about it being "over $400"? I'll laugh and point out that would not even buy the wheels on the bike in question... Then walk away as they stare, open mouthed.

My home is small, my car is old... but my bikes are cool!  Priorities!


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

blender said:


> christ.. don't even get me started on that one. you should have seen the look on their faces when my buddy built up his Turner.
> 
> "How much did that cost?!?! :eekster: Are you fockin kidding me?"
> 
> That reaction quickly dampens down after they take a quick spin around the block on a $3,500+ bike, and realize that powerful hydraulic disc brakes, high quality drivetrain and suspension are things that you just can't get at Wal-Mart prices.


Yeah, I love it when I get that from people at work. All you have to do is just invite them to take their walmart bike and go ride a bit with you. Be careful though... laughing that hard while riding could cause you to wreck...  Then you would have to sport those sores around work.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

jimbo2k said:


> Doing a four foot drop . Otb and landed on a rock with my thigh. Looked much worse than it was. They drained a large ammount of blood from it. Nearly had to be med- evaced from Pedros for another mishap. Always sporting scabs of some kind even though I wear some body armour. I'll be 62 in February. Wife accepts it. Children dont. Son says I should Quit. Last time I had him out on the trails I whupped him till he dropped. I do Bootleg couple of times a year, maybe Whistler this year. Figure I got another ten years before I got to slow down, then again maybe never. jim


Man, that is AWESOME! I applaude you! I hope I am hitting it hard at 62 as well.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

finger51 said:


> "yeah, well your mom thinks they're sexy" and then laugh really loudly and inappropriately.


I used to tell people "I knew I was getting old when I started walking down the mall checking out the moms instead of the daughters". THEN, I started telling people I knew I was getting really old when I started checking out the daughters again.

Now, I don't feel old at all. TC

P.S.--You're only as old as you act.


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

44 and riding hard...real hard....


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

1st RULE: You do not talk about FIGHT CLUB.
2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about FIGHT CLUB.

3rd RULE: If someone says "stop" or goes limp, taps out the fight is over.

4th RULE: Only two guys to a fight.

5th RULE: One fight at a time.

6th RULE: No shirts, no shoes.

7th RULE: Fights will go on as long as they have to.

8th RULE: If this is your first night at FIGHT CLUB, you HAVE to fight.


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

I am 41.5 years old. My license plate says MTBIKR. I have a Fat Tire Tattoo. I was was told recently I have some of the best legs she has ever seen (she is 27).  

I don't see any end in sight.


----------



## old crank (Apr 1, 2004)

*Never too old for endorphines*

I'm 48 ride 4-5 times a week. At least once a week at the local tech area. After the 12 mile commute home I go rock climbing at least twice a week. Still cranking easy 5.12, want to get in shape for 5.13 before I'm 50. Oh yeah, season passes and skiing every Sunday once the snow flies. People at work can't fathom such a lifestyle for an older guy. They think I get exersize for health or body image. They just can't understand, so I gave up trying. Now I hide my activities from co workers so that I don't have to answer questions. Our brand of fun is not for most older folks. I got to tell you though it is a great feeling cranking just as hard as all the 20 somethings. Climbing with my college age daughter is the best thing ever. Funnything is most of my climbing friends from thirty years ago still crank. Many of them Mtn bike as well. We are headed out to Whistler next Summer to climb at Squamish and ride the Park. Mind over matter...No mind , No matter. Once it's in you, you never have to stop until the reaper has taken his toll.

By the way all you other climbers out there; Don't you think technical riding is like bouldering, Tech XC like hard trad and long XC rides like mountianeering?


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

deanna said:


> My home is small, my car is old... but my bikes are cool!  Priorities!


Heh, thats signature worthy :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

wickerman1 said:


> now thats a sport I haven't taken up yet ....must try it. any shrapnel wounds or chunks of flesh missing from it?


I haven't actually tired it yet, but it is on my list of stuff to do.

Drove an hour and a half yesterday for 1 hours of surfing then an hour and a half back. It was worth every minute spent in the car. Thank you hurrican Helen!


----------



## kylejohn4543 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm....well, i'm young. I've been riding for at least 8 years and really got serious this summer. Since then I've bought me a new ride (Fisher Piranha) upgraded w/ bb7's, went clipless, and am waiting on the money to upgrade some more. I plan on doing this for a while, if I can.

~Shorty~





15


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

dwnhlldav said:


> What really pisses me off is when I go trick or treating on holloween and get told I'm to old. Free candy is free candy.
> 
> Luckily I work with one of my best friends/riding buddies, so I don't get any crap from work, it's the rest of the people who give me crap, but it just lets me know I'm going in the right direction. Plus my wife knows how truely unpleasant I get if I don't blow off some steam skiing/riding/skateboarding/surfing/chopping wood/hammering nails into batteries/etc.


 As long as you put some effort into a costume ( your high school team uniform or gangsta attire does NOT count) you should get candy.


----------



## jcbikeski (Nov 26, 2005)

blender said:


> ... i'm at work today, and one of my co-workers notices the scab and goes.. ey, aren't you a little old to be sporting that, i remember being like 11 and walking around with scrapes and scabs.
> 
> i'm 27... wtf
> 
> discuss.


Guess I would just say "it's part of how I have fun. what's the correct age to stop having fun.... what age did stop?"


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

47. Hope to have bumps, bruises and scrapes till the last moment. My wife, who is 42, is nicknamed 'Bruise' at work. Seems they think she hasn't had a good weekend if she isn't sporting a new one.

Beanman


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2004)

*Good one.*



> 27! I got concert t-shirts older than you.


LMAO

Had something similar at a company picnic. We were tossing around the Frisbee I brought when one of my team mates stopped and looked at it.

"Holy crap!" he cried. "This thing's older than I am!!"


----------



## baloubear (Jul 4, 2006)

I left this thread up on the PC last night and caught my 15 year old daughter reading it this morning. I'm sure she's been asking herself the same questions about her old dad getting into mountain biking when he's just turned 44.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

baloubear said:


> I left this thread up on the PC last night and caught my 15 year old daughter reading it this morning. I'm sure she's been asking herself the same questions about her old dad getting into mountain biking when he's just turned 44.


maybe you will have new riding partner soon:thumbsup: .


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Went riding around town last night in the dark, in the rain, with no raingear (!), with my 10-year-old. I'm 46. (We do have lights on our bikes). I'm sure I'm too old for that. But I don't know any better.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

jimbo2k said:


> Doing a four foot drop . Otb and landed on a rock with my thigh. Looked much worse than it was. They drained a large ammount of blood from it. Nearly had to be med- evaced from Pedros for another mishap. Always sporting scabs of some kind even though I wear some body armour. I'll be 62 in February. Wife accepts it. Children dont. Son says I should Quit. Last time I had him out on the trails I whupped him till he dropped. I do Bootleg couple of times a year, maybe Whistler this year. Figure I got another ten years before I got to slow down, then again maybe never. jim


??? But your profile says born in 1969, age 36. Or were you born-again in '69?


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

*Don't feel bad...*

...I'm hobbling around after a minor get-off on my motocross bike this weekend...I'm 43.


----------



## screeemer (Sep 14, 2006)

*Gotta Luv the young'uns*

Never too old, never, never, never...After I started riding again to get back into shape (I'm 39), my wife thought it was great as long as I was careful and didn't kill myself (she wants me to fix up her old wal-mart special for the double tracks). Ha! Then I go to Tsali and get a broken collar bone, first question for the doc, "When do you think I can ride again?" I can't wait to ride again...Sure I might not bomb the hills so fast for a while, but eventually...:thumbsup: 
Believe it or not, my wife still wants me to fix up her old cruiser, but my mom thinks I should be riding on the road where it's "flat." I would rather run into the ground on a sweet ride than get clobbered by a car on the road!ut:

Only 2-3 more weeks, if I don't get too anxious and jump into the new saddle I need to buy. Lots of time to get the ol' lady's bike tuned up, maybe the kids too...


----------



## Sorbut (Mar 7, 2006)

when I grow up I wanna be ---DEAD. Funny how at 27 you care, at 47 you couldnt care less. I ride my bike, fly my microlight, scuba dive 45 meters. Which one will kill me? -the heart attack from stopping and stressin about what people think.


----------



## Spotsworth (Aug 9, 2006)

I like replying: "Aren't you too young to be regurgitating grumpy old man questions like that?" At 29 I've had 2 complete knee recons, skin graphs, shoulder surgery, and more all thanks to my bikes. I still dream about riding them at night and fulfill my dreams every day.


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah maybe*



pacman said:


> ??? But your profile says born in 1969, age 36. Or were you born-again in '69?


In sixty-nine I was twenty-four and I called the road my own
I don't know when that road turned onto the road I'm on

Running on - running on empty
Running on - running blind
Running on - running into the sun
But I'm running behind
If being born again means getting married and having first child 69 was the year that happened. I had never looked at my own profile. Jim


----------



## sovietspyguy (Dec 4, 2005)

deanna said:


> Whenever a non-bike person asks, I reply: "it's in the price range of--if you have to ask, you don't want to know." Most quit asking. If they press on, and ask something about it being "over $400"? I'll laugh and point out that would not even buy the wheels on the bike in question... Then walk away as they stare, open mouthed.
> 
> My home is small, my car is old... but my bikes are cool!  Priorities!


For some reason that made me laugh. People always seem so capable of understanding why a car can cost $200,000 dollars even though they don't have any #&$king clue why (cuz it's like, MAD FAST man!) but can't apply the same logic to bikes. Anytime I try to explain it always degenerates to "shocks? I've got those..." I do like your idea a lot though, think I'll try it out next time!


----------



## Dag Otto (Feb 14, 2006)

deleted.


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

wg said:


> Too funny. I'm 41 and tore a nice hole in my elbow and a few bonus scrapes. At work they just roll their eyes. "Crash on your bike again?" They've given up and dont' get it. The primary recreation activities in this office are golf or fantasy football.


I live in one of those places where there are endless numbers of golf courses.

I was at live theatre on Saturday evening.

The audiences at this theatre tend to be an older crowd, although there were also many younger people (20-40) there too.

One of the characters in the play is talking to a new neighbour.

The neighbour is into yoga.

The character says that he does a real sport ... golf.

I burst out laughing.

Strangely, I was the only one laughing in the whole theatre.

I would guess that they didn't even have a clue why I was laughing.

Fantasy football?!

Gollum is at the five, and is brought down by Gandalf and Elrond at the three. They spot it on the four, but it's enough to move the yard sticks.

They break from the huddle and Aragorn lines up over the ball. There's the snap! Frodo breaks back and to the right, looking for Samwise in the endzone. He floats it up, and it's .... picked off by Galadriel, who returns it to the five, the ten, fifteen, twenty, ... one man left to beat!!! It's Angmar the king of the Nazgul. Galadriel dodges the tackle!! She could go all the way!!! Fifteen! Ten! Five! Touchdown!!!

Elves lead it 20 to 7 as they set up for the convert. We'll be back after the commercial break.

OR...

A costume party dance for podiatrists?

No that would be a Fantasy Foot Ball.

Nevermind, I don't want to know.

old dude


----------



## b3ksmith (Sep 18, 2005)

_"a coupla weeks ago i was at the local DJs with a friend.
overshot a double, went otb and tore my elbow up pretty good.. whatever, sh!t happens.

two weeks later it's all healing up nicely, just a nasty scab left.

i'm at work today, and one of my co-workers notices the scab and goes.. ey, aren't you a little old to be sporting that, i remember being like 11 and walking around with scrapes and scabs.

i'm 27... wtf"
_

Tell 'em "The only time you're too old is when you're dead", then give them the killer glare...works every time...they will never comment again.

48 years young...not dead yet.
bksmith


----------



## Spotsworth (Aug 9, 2006)

old_dude said:


> I live in one of those places where there are endless numbers of golf courses.
> 
> I was at live theatre on Saturday evening.
> 
> ...


great post old dude. i like your style.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

old_dude said:


> Fantasy football?!
> 
> Gollum is at the five, and is brought down by Gandalf and Elrond at the three. They spot it on the four, but it's enough to move the yard sticks.
> 
> ...


this is good stuff


----------



## brokenbikes (Oct 3, 2006)

People who regard bike riding as childs play are generally laughable themselves - all of those who I've encountered in my 27 years who are vocal about this, are EXACTLY the sort of people I want absolutely nothing to do with.  

As a rule, you'll often find pretty quickly that they have no interests, other than the "latest sensation on reality tv show XYZ", and have all the personality and enthusiasm for life, of a dead hamster.

It used to bug me when coworkers etc talked like this, but now I'm thankful for it, as its basically like a giant Neon Sign above their heads, BORING NEGATIVE ATTITUDE - TALK TO SOMEONE ELSE :thumbsup:


----------



## tsacain (Sep 21, 2006)

At 18 years old I have been riding on and off for 6 years. My parents think its stupid and most of the kids at my college think I am too old to be riding a bike. I could care less. I am hoping to be like most of you and at age 50+ still ride and be fit enough to do so.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

blender said:


> i'm at work today, and one of my co-workers notices the scab and goes.. ey, aren't you a little old to be sporting that, i remember being like 11 and walking around with scrapes and scabs.


I agree that a solid child-like response is in order for a comment like that: Stare at them very intently for a long minute...when they ask "what?", tell them "I'm trying to blow up your head with my mind":crazy:


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

This is a great thread. I'm 35, and have been riding since 88. I have endured idiotic questions about bikes for my entire adult life. When I used to be a regular on the race scene, my parents friends used to tell me I was too old to get into it. That was when I was about 20. Now I climb mountains and ski them(or do remote adirondack bushwacks in the non snow season). It drives people crazy. I go in to work tore up on some days, limping, scratched on every peice of exposed skin. People love to hear trip reports and look at pictures, but they never pony up to give any of it a try. For the first time ever, I own a car that cost more than my bikes. I only ride a few days a week now, but it definitely helps keep me sane.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks to mtbing, at 46 I'm in better shape now than I was at 26, (maybe even at 16! but that was so long ago, I can't quite remember  )

Other women ask me what I did to loose weight and when I tell them, they say Oh that’s too hard.


----------



## Jefe74 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Rather have a scar on my knee than up my chest..*

The "aren't you too old for that" routine is hilarious. Of couse when these same people come back from their open heart surgery or angioplasty at 52, you can ask them "aren't you too young for a chest zipper?"

I've ridden with guys in their late 60s. I was on a ski lift with a 75 year old last year. A good friend's father past away at over 90 last year. He had ridden a bike and played tennis almost everyday until well into his 80s. A life time of activity helped keep him physically and mentally together up until the last couple of years of a long life.

Compare that to my father who by the time he turned 60 had developed a whole host of medical problems. He had been an Eagle Scout, a scuba instructor, and water skiier, but gave up any real activity once he became a family man and just packed on the pounds. Now he has a heart problem, diabetes, cholesterol, etc etc and is on umpteen medications.


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

dwnhlldav said:


> What really pisses me off is when I go trick or treating on holloween and get told I'm to old. Free candy is free candy.
> 
> .


Priceless!! That line is a classic...LMAO


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

*My First wheelie*

45 and today i cracked wheelie's ....long wheelies multiple long WHEELIES:drumroll: YA KNOW WHERE YOU KEEP IT UP AND PEDAL

IAM SO STOOKED ......deep breath calm ....Had to tell some one they just wont understand out in the real world.:thumbsup:


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

still face planting at 39.5...


















took a chunk out of my elbow on that crash as well...









oh, and i plan to ski for free...which is the rule in CO when you're 70. you're only as old as you act. 

rt


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

*rt* said:


> still face planting at 39.5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what can i say.
beautiful.... wear them proudly


----------



## cooking41 (Oct 4, 2006)

hi i new here i will be 55 in dece. i ride my bike everyday and i love it . 
i ride with the kid (he 6) and i have to stop for him


----------



## interloper (Aug 20, 2006)

oldbroad said:


> Thanks to mtbing, at 46 I'm in better shape now than I was at 26, (maybe even at 16! but that was so long ago, I can't quite remember  )
> 
> Other women ask me what I did to loose weight and when I tell them, they say Oh that's too hard.


Right on - I'm 45 and right there with you. When people ask me stupid questions like "aren't you too old for that?" (I ride motorcycles, too), I just tell'em that chicks dig scars. God knows I've got a bunch of them.


----------

